# Overnight Parking Near Sandbanks Ferry, Poole?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if we could park and sleep anywhere near or towards the Sandbanks ferry (on the Poole side) overnight (from about midnight til 7am). Thanks.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Our avatar pic was taken at Sandbanks, on Banks Road.

We usually park 'on-street' overlooking Poole Harbour. 
I would imagine that you might be able to overnight there, although we haven't tried it ourselves ??


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi
You can stay overnight in the ferryport for £5
Have a good time
Jim


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry I think you mean a different ferry
Jim


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

JIMY said:


> Hi
> You can stay overnight in the ferryport for £5
> Have a good time
> Jim


He he - I dont think you can call the concrete ramp from the road to the ferry a 'ferryport'.....he he he....

Carl


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Carl
Glad to have given you a chuckle anyway
Jim


----------

